

Video Animation Introduction for Startups (Offering Service) - curtdbz

Hello all!<p>I am an experienced video animator who uses graphics, music, and narration to give a little 2 minute or so intro to a company.  I have made three videos for the University of Toronto, listed below.  I have also made one for the University of Toronto Television which was my first video, created a few years ago.  Breakaway Tours, a travel company, also asked me to make a small advertisement.  I am currently making a video for the Interior Designers of Canada, which I will send you once I complete it.<p>I will be in San Francisco over the summer, starting May 2nd, and I am very interested in working with startups in the Bay Area.  We can always discuss price later, but first I just want to make sure this is a right fit for me and you (the company).  Please let me know if you need an animator.<p>Sample Videos<p>---<p>Innis Student Life (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SyrHUVu8sA)<p>Innis Registrar's Office (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhN45g1I1NQ)<p>Breakaway Tours Short Ad (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCkIkcpL_T0)<p>Top 5 Tips for Exams (UofT) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=xAZH9U5iEkw)<p>University of Toronto Television (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXGCpdBaFtg)<p>---<p>If you would like to know my average, it varies per project but it's around $1700 per one minute of video.  This includes me doing all of the scripting, story-boarding, music, animations, and voice.  The companies above just gave me all of the content that they would like in the video, in the form of just PDF documents and website URLs.  I then transformed that into a script, and it was a back-and-fourth process from there.  Sending them script revisions periodically, as well as animation snippets.  The timeline also varies, but it's on average about one month per one minute of video.  I would be more than welcome to meet you for coffee and discuss a project further if you like.  Please feel free to contact me with any questions.<p>--<p>Curt Jaimungal<p>President, Program Director<p>University of Toronto Television
======
gotrythis
Hey Curt. I'm out of Guelph and think it would be a good idea if I make a
video while you're still around. How do I get hold of you?

------
curtdbz
Sorry, I forgot to list my email address! Here it is, curt.jaimungal [at]
utoronto.ca.

